# Updates



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2004)

This thread is for me to keep a running tally of 'whats new and improved' here.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2004)

May 1-16 2004:

- Added "Welcome Panel" to main forum page.
- Updated MT Network members
- Updated info on MT Kenpo Advisor Sean Kelley
- Updated Schools listing
- Updated Events listing

*Note, this is a short summary.  Future updates should contain a bit more detail.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 17, 2004)

YAY! KAITH RUSTAZ AKA BOB IS BACK!!!!!:boing2: artyon: :boing2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2004)

May 17
- Updated MT Magazine site
- Supporting Membership rate reduced to $12/year


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 18, 2004)

ok, I just have to say this cause I think it's a sucky thing for people to do: Why did I get a negative rep point in this thread?! I type something happy and all, and it's an all around joy and someone has the audacity to give me a negative rep? that's annoying. I'm sorry to sound rude and all, but I think it's mean. I'm trying to come back from the negative zone and people keep pushing me back for no reason, like this one. Anyways, sorry. continue and possibly delete this post if you want...


:asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 18, 2004)

Ok and now I got another one. Obviously someone has issues here and it's not me. Wow talk about abuse of power. Have fun, atleast I can say I'm not trigger happy.


:asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 18, 2004)

Thank you to whoever gave me the positive posts...LOL...sorry about that. Thanks again. 


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 23, 2004)

5-22-04
Updating User Groups
Continuing Moderator search
Minor Forum tweaks and security tightening.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 23, 2004)

5-23-04
- Forums Restructuring completed.
- Staff Restructuring underway.
- WMAA hosted forum removed. Posts rolled into Modern Arnis forum.
- User Ranks setup - Staff are now specifically titled as to status (Moderator/ Senior Mod, Super Mod, Asst. Admin, Admin) and Advisors are noted as well.


----------

